# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Pantano de xuriguera

## sergi1907

El 24 de febrero de 1944 una tromba de agua de 280l/m2 hizo que se derrumbara la pared de este pantano, causando 6 muertos y grandes destrozos.
Si alguien tiene alguna foto o algún documento gráfico sería muy interesante. La única información que he encontrado es en La Vanguardia del día 26.

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> El 24 de febrero de 1944 una tromba de agua de 280l/m2 hizo que se derrumbara la pared de este pantano, causando 6 muertos y grandes destrozos.
> Si alguien tiene alguna foto o algún documento gráfico sería muy interesante. La única información que he encontrado es en La Vanguardia del día 26.
> 
> Un saludo



La puedes ampliar la información de la vanguardia ??

Yo es que me deprime bastante pero fuí testigo en primera persona de las penurias que pasamos los habitantes de la Ribera del Jucar tras la rotura de la presa de Tous en 1982  :Mad:    a ver si algun dia me inspiro y os cuento... :Embarrassment: 

salu2 Sergi y gracias por la info  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

> La puedes ampliar la información de la vanguardia ??
> 
> Yo es que me deprime bastante pero fuí testigo en primera persona de las penurias que pasamos los habitantes de la Ribera del Jucar tras la rotura de la presa de Tous    aver si algun dia me inspiro y os cuento...
> 
> salu2 Sergi y gracias por la info


Esto es lo poco que he encontrado. Está en la página 3
http://hemeroteca.lavanguardia.es/ed...1944&x=50&y=36

----------


## No Registrado

http://recordsdeterrassa.wordpress.c...-la-xuriguera/

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias no registrado.

Cuesta mucho encontrar documentación de esa época y al menos ahora tenemos una fotografía.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 1' 17'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-63/1468550/

Saludos.

----------

